# Can this cause any damange to my embie



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can help me. I had FET last Monday on a natural cycle. So far everything has been going well and I'm due to test 24/9. 

Unfortunately this evening my little 17 month old daughter Ella, decided it would be funny to jump on mummies tummy. I had no idea it was coming. I was laying on the bed and she wanted to get near me and therefore backed herself into my belly but my jumping. She landed on the lower part of my stomach. At the time it did hurt but I was probably more shocked than anything.

I'm now totally paranoid that it might have done any long term damage. I am aware that the embies are well tucked in but you still can't help but wonder. 

I've unfortuantely already had one failed IVF (July) and I'm just paranoid about anything going wrong now.

Can the embies ever get damaged by everyday actitivites or babies jumping of bellies. What does it take to dislodge them or cause problems.

I'm probably asking a question thats been asked many times before by other paranoid ladies. 

Thanks Peter in advance.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help me. I had FET last Monday on a natural cycle. So far everything has been going well and I'm due to test 24/9.
> 
> ...


----------

